# What is this for?



## sm69 (Dec 19, 2020)

Came with my JD Gator. Anyone know what this is used for? Thanks in advance!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Shock tool adjuster. To adjust the height of your shocks… preload.

the other thing is a key. 😁. Joking!!!


----------



## sm69 (Dec 19, 2020)

Sullys5010 said:


> Shock tool adjuster. To adjust the height of your shocks… preload.
> 
> the other thing is a key. . Joking!!!


Lol, thanks Sully! Set myself up for that one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

It lets you rotate the spring perch to different height settings. Cars with aftermarket ‘coilovers’ use them (usually 2, one for a jamnut) and al kinda of motorcycles and other small vehicles with ‘coilover shocks’ usually have 3 different notches on the lower spring perch to select.


----------



## sm69 (Dec 19, 2020)

Vigo said:


> It lets you rotate the spring perch to different height settings. Cars with aftermarket ‘coilovers’ use them (usually 2, one for a jamnut) and al kinda of motorcycles and other small vehicles with ‘coilover shocks’ usually have 3 different notches on the lower spring perch to select.


Great info, thanks Vigo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Page 83 of your Gator's operators manual explains suspension adjustment procedure. Reading operators manual from cover to cover is a good practice on newly acquired machines


----------



## sm69 (Dec 19, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Page 83 of your Gator's operators manual explains suspension adjustment procedure. Reading operators manual from cover to cover is a good practice on newly acquired machines


Appreciate that, I had read through it, still didn’t give me a clue as to what that tool was for though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Used to come in the "tool kit" of every Honda motorcycle, so you could adjust your shocks, if you came across a "fat-bottomed" girl and decided to give her a ride home. They used to advertise "You meet the nicest people on a Honda", they left out the part about the big hefty ones overloading your shock setting and just gave you the tool


----------

